# CMW - Cromwell Property Group



## Joe Blow (11 June 2010)

Cromwell Corporation Limited (CMW) is a stapled security comprising Cromwell Corporation Limited and Cromwell Diversified Property Trust. The Company is involved in the promotion and management of property-related managed investment schemes and property development management and financing.

http://www.cromwell.com.au


----------



## Iggy_Pop (22 November 2013)

After much procrastination, decided to buy some of CMW the other day. Seem to be wellset up, financially sound, some growth prospects and 7+% return. 

Time will tell if I got it right. 

Iggy


----------



## tinhat (22 November 2013)

Iggy, I also bought recently. I think up to the $1 mark this stock has an acceptable yield, a good property portfolio with, government tenants making up half of the rent book, and the prospect of growing fund management fees through the growth in the funds under management in the unlisted funds. I also bought some ANI recently too and will participate in their capital raising. Always looking to diversify the income portfolio although the lack of franking credits (which I can make good use of) from property trusts always needs to be kept in mind. Also, its a nice touch that they have a token woman on the board. Very 21st century given that the property industry is basically a bunch of old boy rah-rahs who don't actually have to do much.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 April 2014)

Cromwell seems to have support around $0.93 - $0.95 but the highs have been getting lower for some time.





A bid odd when you compare their yield rate with other A-REIT's. They traded at a significant discount to their nta for a while, however recently they appear to be trading at a premium to their nta. Takeover target/Undeservedly unloved? Dunno... As always do your own research and good luck.


----------



## Calliope (13 April 2014)

I invested in;

Cromwell Box Hill Trust, Cromwell Ipswich City Heart Trust and Cromwell Riverpark Trust from their inception, and more recently in Cromwell Property Trust No. 12, which is still open.

They pay an excellent tax-deferred monthly income stream, with good capital gains potential.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 April 2014)

Their site is worth a read:

http://www.cromwell.com.au/home/

How does the "tax deferred" returns in the respective trusts impact on you if you are in pension mode?


----------



## Calliope (13 April 2014)

nulla nulla said:


> Their site is worth a read:
> 
> http://www.cromwell.com.au/home/
> 
> How does the "tax deferred" returns in the respective trusts impact on you if you are in pension mode?




I've no idea. I'm a self-refunded retiree.


----------



## WRiley (16 November 2016)

This is a good REIT, especially after the recent initiative into the EU. Any opinions please ?


----------



## Trav. (13 December 2019)

I found this interesting as CMW came up on my scan last week but not looking so good now as it appears that ARA are accumulating in the background ( not confirmed ) and maybe a take over is underway. 2.5% dip yesterday following this news so will be interesting to watch if investors were just spooked and it settles a bit today.

CMW has gained ~ 16% over the last 52wk so which is pretty good.

It has lost ~ 13% in the last month maybe due to some of the info below or other issues that I am not aware of.













not held


----------



## Trav. (10 January 2021)

CMW looking oversold to me on the weekly, but the daily chart is not looking so good. 

$0.84 may offer some support so one to watch to see if it can run up.


----------

